

Ask YC: Sitepoint or Digital Forums? - kimboslice

I am selling a side project of mine (http://www.popchatter.com) because I simply don't have enough to time to keep doing it... Should I use Sitepoint, Digital Forums or something else? It is a working website built on Ruby - not just a domain.<p>Thanks!
======
bigtoga
You could try a post at webmasterworld.com. I have no experience selling but I
see those on there from time to time. good luck!

------
azharcs
You can post in SitePoint, because it is more matured than DPF when it comes
to users. But DPF has huge population and traffic.

------
gexla
Just post it to all of them.

